# Trying to Stay Strong



## hbgirl (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm trying not to give him his way again but it's very hard. I'm going to lose everything I've spent my entire life building. The part that hurts the most though is he's convinced my son that I'm crazy and unreasonable. Why SPECIAL FANTASY SEX can possibly mean more than your marriage I'll never know. He tells me "I'm completely happy. I just like these things and if you'd give them to me we wouldn't have these problems."


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

hbgirl said:


> I'm trying not to give him his way again but it's very hard. I'm going to lose everything I've spent my entire life building. The part that hurts the most though is he's convinced my son that I'm crazy and unreasonable. Why SPECIAL FANTASY SEX can possibly mean more than your marriage I'll never know. He tells me "I'm completely happy. I just like these things and if you'd give them to me we wouldn't have these problems."


Ok, I'll bite. What is Special Fantasy Sex?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Cletus said:


> Ok, I'll bite. What is Special Fantasy Sex?


Don't ask.

hbgirl, I'm really sorry you're still going through all of this. I think you could get better help and advice if you would keep your whole story on one thread rather than starting fresh every time with bits and pieces. The people here will support you when they see the big picture.

Personally I think it's time to cut your losses. Get out and start over. Your man is abusive and doesn't deserve you. I also worry about the safety of your children.


----------

